# Top 10  - PRETTIEST WOOD  (Re-Tally on 2/13/2006))



## Dario

This is a survey to name the top 10 (prettiest) wood you've used.  If possible (but not necessary), put them in order, "one" being the best.  If you want to put more than 10 it is fine too 

For simplicity...let us not factor in glue ups etc....just plain wood.  

You can always edit your entry either change order or add other wood that you've used but forgot to put in.

As much as possible don't factor in; difficulty in turning, allergic reaction, cracking,  cost, difficulty finding it, etc...just name the most beautiful wood you've used.

I am hoping to compile the result and make a list and hopefully be of use to us who kinka settled on our favorites to try other woods too.

This is difficult and I may take some time to put my list myself


----------



## Dario

Here is the survey result.  

Note that this doesn't represent actual beauty...just the <b>popularity</b> of the wood.  

There are great wood that are probably not here just because no one remembered it.  I know there are wood species in this list that are on the bottom that I can't wait to try myself...so take this list for what it is worth.

BTW, these are refering mostly to (figured wood) burls, quilted, crotch, pomele, tiger, etc. though not mentioned on each.

This is not a direct tally.  Each is given a point (#1 is 2 points and #10 or less is given one point, everything between is given a point in 1/10th increment i.e. 2.0, 1.9, 1.8, 1.7,...1.1, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0).

Thanks for your input!!!

Amboyna
Cocobolo
Maple
Afzelia
Olivewood
Dessert Ironwood
Buckeye
Mallee Red
Cherry
Koa
Box Elder
Snakewood
Mesquite
Holly
Bois De Rose
Bubinga
Ebony
Birch
Sheoak
Praduak
Mallee Brown
Locust (Black)
Manzanita Root
Paduak
Poplar
Elm
Lignum Vitae
Chechen
Bloodwood
Yew
Oak Hairy
York Gum
Blackwood (African)
Bocote
Tamarind
Oak Live
Zebrawood
Eucalyptus (Tasmanian)
Redwood
Sindora
Pink Ivory
Myrtlewood
Sapele
Walnut
Chittam
Mango
Willow
Rosewood
Mulga
Yorrel
Gidgee 
Goncalo Alves
Zitam
Macadamia
Morrel Red
Oak Pin
Ponderosa Pine
Ash
Leopardwood
Tulip
Dogwood
Oak Spanish
Rajador
Thuya
Mai Kair
Sycamore
Coolibah
Crape Myrtle
Wenge
Acacia Camelhorn
Beefwood
Canarywood 
Coffee Tree
Cypress Knee
Gmelia
Jarrah
Juniper
Karri
Leatherwood
Makore
Mangrove Black
Tasmanian Pink Myrtle
Oak White
Paela
Partridgewood
Ramone
Sandalwood


----------



## Dario

My list.

1. Amboyna (burl)
2. Snakewood 
3. Koa (quilted)
4. Red Mallee (burl)
5. Afzelia (xylay/burl)
6. Bubinga (quilted)
7. Cherry (burl)
8. Cocobolo (figured)
9. Buckeye (burl)
10. Olivewood (figured)
11. Myrtlewood (tiger/burl)
12. Ramone (burl)
13. Manzanita (burl)
14. Locust (burl)
15. Chechen (burl)
16. Bocote (figured)
17. Paela (figured)
18. Maple (tiger/burl)
19. Walnut (burl)
20. Mesquite (curly)


Will most likely edit (again) later []


----------



## coach

1.  Amboyna Burl
2.  Box Elder Burl  (just love it don't know why!)
3.  Afzelia Burl
4.  Olive Wood
5.  Red Mallee Burl
6.  Spalted Spanish Oak Burl
7.  Maple Burl
8.  Cocobolo
9.  Mesquite Burl
10. Tiger Maple
11. Spalted Maple (From Alamocdc's yard!)


----------



## JimGo

Prettiest woods are tough, because it really depends on the piece, and the resulting pen.  I think my prettiest pen was a black palm, though I think the wood iteslf, though interesting, is kind of plain compared to a burl or a highly figured piece of another wood.  That being said, and assuming it is moderately to highly figured, my list is:
1) Cocobolo
2) Lignum Vitae
3) Snakewood
4) Olive
5) Macadamia
6) Leopardwood

If I get some more shop time soon, I may be able to add to the list!


----------



## gerryr

1.  Amboyna Burl w/sapwood
2.  Afzelia Xylay
2.  Amboyna Burl w/o sapwood
3.  Curly Mesquite
4.  Spalted Maple
5.  Spalted Birch
6.  Bloodwood
7.  Cocobolo
8.  Box Elder burl
9.  Curly Koa
10.  Bubinga(figured)


----------



## alamocdc

Oh, that's a tough one.

1) Amboyna burl
2) Afzelia burl
3) Cocbolo (figured)
4) Olivewood (figured)
5) Black Locust burl
6) Spalted Oak burl
7) Mesquite burl
8) Chechen burl
9) Myrtlewood burl
10) Quilted Sapele
11) Bubinga (figured)
12) Buckeye burl
13) Walnut burl
14) Maple burl
15) Cypress Knee (figured)

Some of these could easily move up or down a notch.


----------



## mick

1.Amboyna
2.Afzelia Burl w/sapwood
3.Bois De Rose (from Big Rob)
4.Cocobolo
5.Bethlehem Olivewood
6.Desert Ironwood (BB was on a kick for awhile and I got bunches of freebies)
7.Black dyed Boxelder Burl
8.Curly Poplar (dyed from BB)
9.Black and White Ebony
10.Spalted White Oak (from Big Rob)
11.Curly Maple
12.Live Oak (from Dario)
13.Spalted Japanese Maple (had a half dozen pcs. and now I can't find anymore) 
14.Red Juniper
15.Paduak
After reviewing the list I can't honestly say they'd stay in the listed order, but I ain't retyping ....lol


----------



## chigdon

WOW . . . What a loaded question.  I could not get it close to 10 and there are still others I wanted on the list (but had to stop somewhere).  Here we go:

1-Chittam Burl
2-Rosewood Burl
3-Snakewood
4-Amboyna Burl
5-Desert Ironwood Burl
6-Curly Padauk
tie- Quilted Bubinga
7-Rajador Burl
tie- Desert Ironwood
8-Mai Kair Burl
9-Mesquite Burl/High Figured Mesquite
10-Afzelia Burl
11-Pomele Sapele
12-Afzelia Xlay (high figure)
13-Masur Birch
14-Sandalwood Burl
15-Chechen Burl
16-Gmelia Burl
17-Koa (high figure)
18-Manzanita Burl
19-Black Mangrove
20-Pink Ivory (with figure), Beefwood, Camelthorn Acacia, Crosscut Partridgewood, Buckeye Burl . . .


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by mick_
> After reviewing the list I can't honestly say they'd stay in the listed order, but I ain't retyping ....lol




3 words for you...<b>CUT and PASTE  </b>LOL [][}]


----------



## Dario

Chris,

Seems like half of that I've never seen yet. [:0]  

Very good list!


----------



## mrcook4570

1.  Amboyna burl
 2.  Buckeye burl
 3.  Cocobolo
 4.  Snakewood
 5.  Dark Lace Sheoak
 6.  Curly Koa
 7.  Tiger Praduak
 8.  BOW
 9.  Desert Ironwood
10.  Mallee Burl (red or brown)


----------



## Rudy Vey

Amboyna Burl with and without Sapwood
Stab and dyed BEB from BB, CSUSA
Curly Koa
Desert Ironwood
Praduak Burl 
Afzelia Burl
Thuya Burl
BOW
Sindora Burl
Cherry Burl
Tasmanian Pink Myrtle Burl
Spalted Birch, Maple and Tamarind
Lacey Sheoak
African Blackwood with Sap
Wormy Maple (from RRP)

I cannot decide what the order should be, but the first four are my all time favourites.


----------



## thetalbott4

This is like asking if you like your left leg or your right leg. Hmmm...
1- Lace Sheoak
2- Red Mallee Burl
3- Yorrel Burl
4- York Gum Burl
5- Red Morrel Burl
6- Brown Mallee Burl
7- Tasmanian Eucalyptus Burl
8- Utah Box Elder Burl
9- Coolibah Burl
9.1 - Russian Olive Burl
9.2 - Figured Cocbolo
9.3 - Jarrah Burl
9.4 - Hairy Oak
9.5 - Leatherwood Burl
9.6 - Karri Burl
9.7 - Buckeye Burl
9.8 - Desert Ironwood
9.9 - Highly figured Tasmanian Eucalyptus
10 - Coffee Tree Burl

It wasnt easy, but I kept it to 10.


----------



## Dario

Scott...you sure did kept it to 10....makes me feel guilty now going to 20 []


----------



## woodpens

This is a tough one! Here goes...

1. Afzelia Xylay
2. Amboyna Burl
3. Snakewood
4. BOW
5. Tiger Stripe Pradauk
6. Spalted Black Ash
7. Red Mallee Burl
8. York Gum Burl
9. Maple Burl
10. Desert Ironwood


----------



## RussFairfield

This one is easy because I don't use wood that isn't pretty. I use these 5 woods for nearly sll of the pens that I make.

Pacific Yew
Spalted Holly
Curly Koa
Maple Burl
Ponderosa Pine Burl


----------



## alamocdc

One of the prettiest pieces of lumber I ever used in flatwork was Ponderosa Pine. It had red and green streaks running through it. Can you still get it like that? I'd also like to see a photo of a pen made with Ponerosa Pine burl. Guess it's timeto check out Russ' gallery again. []


----------



## arjudy

1. Amboyna burl
2. Buckeye burl
3. Cocobolo
4. Lignum Vitae
5. Ebony
6. Cherry burl
7. Box Elder burl
8. Redwood burl
9. Dyed curly poplar
10.Macassar Ebony


----------



## scroller99

Okay I have a question. You list Ebony twice and I have made a few pens from Ebony and they always crack, no right away but it seems like the next time I look in my pen box there it will lay with a nice crack? your thoughts? thanks woodman


----------



## Dario

Scroller99,

Not the proper forum but I'll do it here anyway...

...WELCOME to IAP!!!

Dario


----------



## arjudy

> _Originally posted by scroller99_
> <br />Okay I have a question. You list Ebony twice and I have made a few pens from Ebony and they always crack, no right away but it seems like the next time I look in my pen box there it will lay with a nice crack? your thoughts? thanks woodman



I only use african (nigerian) ebony on a fuller bodied pen such as a Euro or cigar  where the wood is thicker than say on a slimline or baron.  I have had it crack on me too.  The Macassar ebony is a much more stable wood.


----------



## MDWine

Easy...

1. HOLLY
2. all other woods...


----------



## punkinn

Hmmmmm....

1.  Manzanita root/burl (bowl turned by BF, not a pen)
2.  Black Cherry burl (ooh la la!)
3.  Amboyna w/ sapwood
3.  Buckeye burl
4.  Birds Eye Maple (heavily figured)
5.  African Blackwood (special meaning to me)
6.  Locust (Dario, I need more of this stuff!!!)
7.  Desert Ironwood (I love the sense of depth in the wood)
8.  Zebrawood (cross or radial cuts)
9.  Redwood burl
10. (this spot reserved for the woman's right to change her mind)

Great post, Dario!  

Happy Friday everybody! 
Nancy  []


----------



## chigdon

Nancy, that is a very appropriate answer.  My wife would agree with you.


----------



## guts

spalted willow(used to climb in when i was a kid,long time ago)
boise d rose
elm burl
bloodwood
bocote
paduak
cocobolo
zebra
wenge
and maybe i should have put this one first(free)


----------



## DCBluesman

olive
bois de rose
amboyna
zitan
tamarind
tulip
afzelia
sindora
masur birch
yew

Spalt, curl, burl and all of the rest of the figures add to the list.


----------



## Sawdustier

This is a toughie, but here goes

1.  Amboyna Burl
2.  Red Mallee Burl
3.  Afzelia Burl
4.  Desert Ironwood
5.  BOW
6.  Buckeye Burl
7.  Brown Mallee Burl
8.  Figured Pink Ivory
9.  Ebony
10. Makore Burl

Of course I reserve the right to rearrange the order of preference[]


----------



## Spike

my fav.
1.Weeping Cherry
2.Cocobolo
3.Berthida Holly (shrub)
4.Goncalo Alves (heartwood sapwood mix)
5.Pin Oak
6.Poplar (black minerial stained)
7.NC Dogwood
8.Sycmore
9.Crape Myrtle
10.Canerywood


----------



## Darley

Well what I can say 

Mango crotch
all burl from OZland and the States
my Hairy Oak
Mulga
Gidgee
and what ever you can put on the leather to turn and make a wonderful pen


----------



## Dario

Serge...I cannot count those...too many burls [}]

Seriously, I need real wood names...else it won't count in my final tabulation.


----------



## Ligget

OK here is my 10cents worth!
1~Amboyna Burl
2~Cocobolo
3~Elm Burl
4~Red Mallee Burl
5~Brown Mallee Burl
6~Buckeye Burl
7~Black Cherry Burl
8~Desert Ironwood
9~BOW
10~Birdseye Maple

[][]


----------



## Dario

Final tally on page one.


----------



## pete00

Thanks for taking the time to do this, was interesting...

now you know what woods everyone will be buying....[]


----------



## TheHeretic

WEll I guess I waited to long to tally mine. 


Ziricote
Red Heart
BOW
Amboyna
Cocobolo
Most Rosewoods
Walnut
Purpleheart


And I am sure there are others that I havent turned that i know I will like.   I was curious that no one listed Redheart or ziricote.  Ziricote is abosolutly great.  get a couple of pieces and try it your self.   I do have some burls from them that are incredible as well.  but it also taught me to use wiping alcohol before moving on to the next step in sanding.  It leaves a lot of dirty grit.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Dario

I tried turning Ziricote burl when I was still a total newbie and I failed miserably.  Lots of tear outs.  I never had that problem with bocote or any other wood.  Maybe it is time for a re-match. []

My problem with redheart is that the red color doesn't last long.


----------



## 1080Wayne

Mine will obviously be a minority opinion , as well as late .                       <div align="left"></div id="left">Caragana - Sapwood/heartwood contrast<div align="left"></div id="left">Saskatoon - ditto<div align="left"></div id="left">Box elder - ditto , where heartwood is flamed<div align="left"></div id="left">Chokecherry - knot/sapwood contrast on young trees<div align="left"></div id="left">Pincherry - prominent growth rings<div align="left"></div id="left">Red osier dogwood - alabaster like appearance<div align="left"></div id="left">Wayne


----------



## jdavis

still trying to come up with our final list. Students are having fun with this one.


----------



## alamocdc

Wayne, I've not even heard of most of those. All but one, in fact. []


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by jdavis_
> <br />still trying to come up with our final list. Students are having fun with this one.



For your students...I will re-visit my worksheet and do another tally by next week.

Hope this give enough time to those who are still pondering [][]


----------



## 1080Wayne

Billy B , Fairborn OH                                                            Not surprised you haven`t run across these woods . Caragana is native to N China-Mongolia-Siberia. It has been fairly widely planted across the US-Cdn prairie region for the last 70 or so years , as a farmstead/field shelterbelt shrub , because of it`s drought tolerance . Grows to about 18 ft high . A soft weak wood , difficult to find a piece to give a turning of over 2.25 in dia because of heartwood decay .                HOWEVER - To find the others you may have to look outside your window. Pincherry (also called fire cherry or bird cherry) and chokecherry are black cherry cousins. Pincherry`s range is roughly from WV up the seaboard to lat 50, heading W up to lat 60 in the Yukon, down the Rockies to S AB and back across to WV. Small tree up to 25 ft, light, weak wood,up to 3 in or so turned dia .                                         Chokecherry`s range is more southerly, from NC up to S Que and Ont, climbing to lat 50 as it crosses the Rockies, down to Northern Mexico, and back to NC. Small tree up to 30 ft, heavy, hard wood, up to 4 in turned dia .                                                         Saskatoon (also called serviceberry or shadbush) covers all of N America with three species, ranging from 15 ft in the West to 50 ft high in the East. Heavy, hard wood up to 3 in turned dia in the West to &gt;12 in the East .                                                 Red osier dogwood grows pretty well everywhere between lat 35-55. Shrub up to 9 ft high , soft wood,1 in dia max.                         Boxelder (also called Manitoba maple or ashleaf maple) ranges from E TX through FL, up to MA, across the lakes to central AB, down through MT and KS. Grows to 60 ft high, 3 ft dia. Weak, light, soft wood, with great red colour when infected with fusarium fungus.                                                  I tend to be partial to native woods. Look for the beauty closer to home and save a bit of the tropical forest to see when on vacation.   Wayne


----------



## PenWorks

1. Snakewood
2. Cocobollo
3. Buckeye Burl
4. Amboyna
5. Afzalia Burl w/eyes
6. BOW
7. Spalted Tamerind
8. Spotted Yellow Birch
9. Red Melle
10 Madagascar Rosewood


----------



## Dario

Thanks Anthony...somehow I knew you will put snakewood among the top [][]


----------



## Rifleman1776

That's like saying which of your children or grand children you love the most. Can't be done. Pretty wood is in the eye of the beholder. For me it is too subjective, I like the burls as much as other people do. But, hands down, over the long haul, plain walnut, to me, is the King of woods. And maple, plain or figured is the Queen. Others I like:
ambonya
olive
big leaf maple burl
cocobolo
anything spalted and ugly (why do we love ugly?)
After that, most anything that isn't acrylic. [:0][][]


----------



## Daniel

So far my list is
1. Cocobolo
2. Amboyna Burl
3. Mia Pragoo
4. Bois De Rose
5. Pau Rosa
6. Olivewood
7. Oak Burl
8. African Blackwood
9. Bloodwood
10. Figured maple


----------



## KC0TLV

I'd have to say, in order of most to least favorite, they are:

1: Amboyna burl
2: Nicaraguan Cocobolo
3: Tamboti
4: Lignum Vitae
5: Venezuelan Fiddleback Blackwood
6: Birds Eye Maple

Snakewood had been near the top of this list, but after enough problems with it during and after turning, I replaced it on my list of favorite woods with Amboyna burl.

David
Cougar Mountain WoodCraft
http://www.cougarmountainwoodcraft.com &lt;under construction at this time&gt;


----------



## bob393

I guess:
1. Spalted white oak
2. Walnut burl
3. Quilted mahogny
4. Fiddleback maple
5. Rosewood


----------



## BigRob777

OK, you did say "used", so that cuts out amboyna burl for me.  Here goes:
1. Red Mallee Burl ties with Curly Koa
2. Manzanita Burl
3. Lignum Vitae (Argentinian) (best smelling too)
4. Curly Maple
5. Pomelle Bubinga
6. Spalted Oak  
7. Pink Ivory
8. Tulipwood
9. Desert Ironwood
10. Yellow Cedar Burl

I know, I cheated and put in 11, with the tie, but I could go on forever.  My favorite "plain wood", that is without curl, or burling, is Lignum Vitae, because of the chattoyance and the way the "fingers" of the grain alternate directions in each row (growth ring).  The stuff turns like butter (alright, maybe frozen butter) too and the smell is incredible. 




<br /> It has long been my favorite, but you just can't beat a really nice deep tight curl or burl (in my opinion).  I think that Kingwood would be next in line, and in fact, it probably outweighs yellow cedar burl, except that YCB is so cool and has a very interesting smell.

Rob


----------



## bobskio2003

I have to agree with many that this is tough but here are my top 18:
 Pommele Sapele
Spalted Cinnamon
Afzelia xylay
SE Asian Golden Camphor Burl
Mun Ebony
Spalted Hackberry
Curly Jarrah
Curly Kiaat
Curly Koa
Mango
Blue Mahoe
Curly Massaranduba
Live Oak
Darl Lacy Sheoak
Queenwood
Braz. Tulipwood
Woody Pear
Curly Walnut

Now that I look at it, I guess I really am a little twisted[]  Bob I.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I don't know if I have 10 or more, and have not had the pleasure of some of the woods you guys use... I see some breathtaking woods on here...
my list
Buckeye burl
Any of the dyed box-elders
Bethlehem Olive wood
Osage Orange
Bloodwood
Paduak
Spalted Maple
Black & White Ebony
Snakewood
Tulipwood
Pink Ivory &gt; but haven't had much luck with getting this one turned.. blown out a bunch though..
Dymondwoods... the ladies like the colors on these pens.

I'm sure there are others, but can't think of more right now.


----------



## Alexander

Wow, it is a tough one, but if I have to stick to the ones I have used personally here is my list;
1. Amboyna (burl)
2. BEB
3. Cocobola
4.  Afzelia (xylay/burl)
5. Asian Ebony
6. Olive Wood
7. Quilted Maple
8. Spalted Hackberry
9. Maple Burl
10. Cedar Crotch Wood


----------

